# MTB hardtail £1000.00 spend



## Edge705 (21 Dec 2011)

Hi folks I wonder if you can help Im looking for a good quality hard tail for my dad weve looked around and we seen this bike basicaly we wanted a half decent spec which would last and the nice assistant said this was a lot of bike for the money.

Im a roadie and have no idea of the compentry to look out for on hardtails one thing my dad liked about this bike was the ability to turn the suspecnsion off at the front and also it was air based so if it lagged it was just a case of pumping them up.

Do you think I could get anything similar for less money he's not bothered about it being a brand name just wants a quality bike which is going to be reasonably comfortable

Many thanks


----------



## derrick (21 Dec 2011)

Just bought a scott voltage yz10 for my son, was well impressed with the build quality.


----------



## addictfreak (21 Dec 2011)

Well I have a carbon scott scale, and a scott roadie. So I can certainly recommend the brand, both of my scotts are fantastic rides.
There are so many on the market to choose from. I would suggest perhaps looking at 2011 models, which you should be able to buy slightly cheaper at the moment. Quite often its just a case of a different paint job.

Also check out:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/default.aspx?homePageID=574

I have heard very good reports about the cube brand, and you often get a little more for your money.


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Dec 2011)

For my money that seems pricey, and the fork on that link is coil sprung not air. It feels to me like you should look around the £600 Mark or less... Stu


----------



## Cubist (22 Dec 2011)

A lot depends on what he will use it for. If he has a grand to spend, and wants to, he'll be in and amongst the "proper" XC hardtails, with XT componentry and Reba/ Recon/Fox forks. 

Quite why Cyclist33 wants him to cleave 40% off his budget, which will put him back in and amongst some pretty naff componentry is anybody's guess. They're capable, but if you can afford to bypass Alivio gears and Suntour forks, then do so.

Definitely look at Cube, but also at Giant Talons, Genesis Core, Merida Trail, On-One, Ragley, there's an endless list, and they'll all be well-equipped at that pricepoint.


----------



## Doseone (22 Dec 2011)

+1 for Scott. I like Scott bikes - have had a Scott road bike for years.

Having said that I had a similar budget to you for a hardtail last year to replace my ageing (1991!!) Marin Pine Mountain. After extensive research I got a Genesis Core 40 and couldn't be happier. I've used it at Coed Y Brenin, Cwm Rhaedr, and plenty of local trails and it hasn't skipped a beat. 

Happy shopping


----------



## Zoiders (23 Dec 2011)

£600 gets you quite a lot these days to be honest, above the Alivio mark in some cases, not that there is much wrong with Alivio.

I have never found Scott to be that good value for money unless you are dropping serious wedge, if you are just dipping your toe in the water there are plenty of hardtails that fit the bill if you aren't fussed about the name on the frame.

http://www.btwincycle.com/EN/8-1-2011-170473852/


----------



## Edge705 (23 Dec 2011)

Guys thanks for the feedback Ive got a bit to go on now and will shop around in the new year Cheers


----------



## stu1903 (23 Dec 2011)

You should take a look at the Cube bike range. You get a lot of kit for your money.

Cube have sold out of alot of their 2012 range already.

I've got the 2010 Cube Agree GTC Pro Carbon Road bike and love it.


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Dec 2011)

Cubist said:


> A lot depends on what he will use it for. If he has a grand to spend, and wants to, he'll be in and amongst the "proper" XC hardtails, with XT componentry and Reba/ Recon/Fox forks.
> 
> Quite why Cyclist33 wants him to cleave 40% off his budget, which will put him back in and amongst some pretty naff componentry is anybody's guess. They're capable, but if you can afford to bypass Alivio gears and Suntour forks, then do so.
> 
> Definitely look at Cube, but also at Giant Talons, Genesis Core, Merida Trail, On-One, Ragley, there's an endless list, and they'll all be well-equipped at that pricepoint.


 
1. Plenty of acceptable componentry for £600 bikes for an entry level purchase - which this is.
2. Provides lots of spare cash should the OP's dad want to accessorise eg luggage, locks etc.
3. Potential 40% saving against over-purchasing. Like the OP says they are not fussed about branding, just a decent bike that will last. No reason why a £600 hardtail wouldn't last as long as a £1000 one, it's all to do with usage and a bit of TLC. So many people buy a new bike every year but the proliferation of useable, older, budget bikes on ebay proves they last.

Stu


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2011)

Have a hunt around for a heavily reduced older model - either spend the whole budget on something really special or spend under the budget leaving pennies for kit

This sort of thing
http://www.cyclesurgery.com/giant-xtc-3-2011/hardtail/bikes-components-bikewear/fcp-product/20571
http://www.cyclesurgery.com/orange-g4-2011/hardtail/bikes-components-bikewear/fcp-product/19855
http://www.cyclesurgery.com/marin-n...l/bikes-components-bikewear/fcp-product/19923

Go to a good local retailer and see what takes his fancy

CS are in Manchester and Wirral in your neck of the woods for example


----------



## Cubist (31 Dec 2011)

Cyclist33 said:


> 1. Plenty of acceptable componentry for £600 bikes for an entry level purchase - which this is.
> 2. Provides lots of spare cash should the OP's dad want to accessorise eg luggage, locks etc.
> 3. Potential 40% saving against over-purchasing. Like the OP says they are not fussed about branding, just a decent bike that will last. No reason why a £600 hardtail wouldn't last as long as a £1000 one, it's all to do with usage and a bit of TLC. So many people buy a new bike every year but the proliferation of useable, older, budget bikes on ebay proves they last.
> 
> Stu


The Op quite clearly stated the bike was for his Dad, and that he had a budget of £1000 according to the title. He isn't starting out, he may well already have the extra kit he needs.

He didn't ask for an entry level bike for someone that was getting into the sport. Your advice is very wise, but doesn't answer the question being asked.

If the OP has £1000 to spend on a bike, tell him what's good at that price point. You will very rarely find air forks at £600 price point, in fact you'll be lucky to find anything with decent damping adjustment . Your advice therefore is correct for a beginner, but not in this instance.

I also have a MTB that cost about £1k. and I'm very pleased with it. I can afford that sort of price, and at risk of upsetting the "reverse snobbery" brigade, any less than that and I wouldn't enjoy owning it or riding it.

So, yes, Alivio and Suntour forks are perfectly adequate, but if you have a grand to spend why the f*ck would you want to put up with it when you could have Fox/Reba and XT? And as Vickster so cleverly points out, he could find a £1k bike heavily discounted, and still won't have to put up with heavy low-spec components. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2012)

Or a £1500 bike reduced to a grand


----------



## BikingChris (4 Jan 2012)

This might have already been suggested, but Evans still have a load of clearence bike on offer, and there are some really good deals, check out their clearence list on line,

Dare I say it but Halfords also had some good deals on VooDoo bikes (havnt had any experience with make), but looked like good kit for the money, no idea whats left now,

Hope helps...


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2012)

What MTB was raving about this in current issue if want full sus (have a sneaky peek in WH Smiths or the supermarket)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-91-2011-id_8170096.html


----------



## pubrunner (6 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Hi folks I wonder if you can help Im looking for a good quality hard tail for my dad weve looked around and we seen this bike basicaly we wanted a half decent spec which would last and the nice assistant said this was a lot of bike for the money.
> 
> Im a roadie and have no idea of the compentry to look out for on hardtails one thing my dad liked about this bike was the ability to turn the suspecnsion off at the front and also it was air based so if it lagged it was just a case of pumping them up.
> 
> ...


 
Merlin Malt bikes get good reviews; in your situation, I'd probably go along to the Merlin shop in Chorley (as it ain't far away), where they let potential customers 'try out' a range of bikes.

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/Bike Shop/Bikes/Mountain Bikes/Merlin Bikes/list.htm

The staff there, certainly know their stuff and can advise accordingly.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jan 2012)

Zoiders said:


> £600 gets you quite a lot these days to be honest, above the Alivio mark in some cases, not that there is much wrong with Alivio.
> 
> I have never found Scott to be that good value for money unless you are dropping serious wedge, if you are just dipping your toe in the water there are plenty of hardtails that fit the bill if you aren't fussed about the name on the frame.
> 
> http://www.btwincycle.com/EN/8-1-2011-170473852/


Agreed Zoiders!
I bought one of these last week, after comparing a few bits and bobs and it seems pretty good spec - given my limited experience of MTB! All my life I have been road bike conditioned and the whirr of the tyres on the road away from Decathlon was a bit odd (bikes on the road should run silently - fact!)
Anyway, I hope your Dad gets a result, Edge and that he has fun...it will only be a matter of time before he casts a loving eye over a nice Colnago- "to expand his collection"!


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Agreed Zoiders!
> I bought one of these last week, after comparing a few bits and bobs and it seems pretty good spec - given my limited experience of MTB! All my life I have been road bike conditioned and the whirr of the tyres on the road away from Decathlon was a bit odd (bikes on the road should run silently - fact!)
> Anyway, I hope your Dad gets a result, Edge and that he has fun...it will only be a matter of time before he casts a loving eye over a nice Colnago- "to expand his collection"!


I don t, won t believe it 'till it is seen with mine own eyes !


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jan 2012)

lukesdad said:


> I don t, won t believe it 'till it is seen with mine own eyes !


Cheeky sod! Happy New Year, Mark...I'm in training to get calves like yours now!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> I bought one of these last week, after comparing a few bits and bobs and it seems pretty good spec - given my limited experience of MTB!


Friday Night Ride down the Woods anyone?

Decathlon Btwin is french for astounding value for money.


----------



## CopperCyclist (8 Jan 2012)

I bought a Trek 6500 for a grand last October-ish and haven't regretted it for a second. Fits your bill too, Reba (air) shocks, lockout front suspension.

That said, Cube are fantastic value for money, and I wouldn't overlook them.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Cheeky sod! Happy New Year, Mark...I'm in training to get calves like yours now!


....and a happy new year to you sir, Hope to catch up with you soon.


----------



## bryce (26 Jan 2012)

What about the Boardman MTB Pro at £999? Reba lockout forks, great spec otherwise and if you can look beyond a Halfords guy building it (or better still build it yourself), it seems a pretty good set up. Mate of mine has one and love it.


----------



## kirby bennett (9 Feb 2012)

On One 456 steel (2012 ones in next week) or Whyte 901 both about £1000


----------



## Alberto (10 Feb 2012)

Check out Canyon and Rose bikes, both german on-line online...if you're happy to buy online and not test ride first though! I've own a Canyon road bike for >5 years and it's still going strong. Their customer service was not that great a few years ago, but maybe they've improved since then.


----------

